# Injured Arm...



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a FG vent and it seems his/her front arm is injured. The arm is just held against the side of his body and is not being used at all. It happend in the last 24 hours or so. They get vitamins almost every day (with the exception of last week). Should I leave him in his cage and continue watching him, or remove him and put him in a smaller container? Any suggestions? I'm pretty worried about the little guy....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

got any pics of the injured frog you can post? usually if given enough calcium and its a fracture it will heal on its own assuming the frog is healthy otherwise.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I have a variabilis that had a broken leg. Same thing, holds it close to the body, sort of tucked under. She does well and still climbs even. It's been since Nov 09. I keep it in a 10 vert with another female. I don't think you should worry so much. Just monitor food intake to be sure it can still "hunt" and catch prey.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

It might be a good idea to put him in a smaller container - that would restrict movement of the frog. You could watch him mote closely, it would probably help the healing process along, and lessen the chance of the frog re-injuring the arm. Also, he wouldnt have to roam all over looking for food in a smaller container.

That's what I would do, if that happened to one of mine.

Good luck though, and post some pictures of that arm if you can.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I moved the little guy into a smaller, shallower container so that I could monitor his movement and diet. He still hunts for ff's, so he's clearly got the will to live.

I took these pictures during feeding/misting time. He keeps trying to hide the bad arm from sight, so the pictures aren't so great. I'll try to post better ones next time I feed.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

That's good he's still eating normally.
I'm sure that arm will heal soon, if he takes it easy!

Keep us posted on how he's doing!


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

The little guy seems to be doing better. When I first found that he was hurt, he was holding the injured arm underneath his body. The arm looked really twisted and it didn't look comfortable at all. Now, he's holding the injured arm close to his chest.

He doesn't move around much. He spends most of his time hiding underneath of the leaf litter. He doesn't eat when I'm watching him, but ff's have been disappearing from his new enclosure when I'm not around.

Here are some better pictures of his arm...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He looks like maybe he's put on a little weight. Hope he continues to improve. Poor little fella.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

I think my froggies are just little fatties.... I have to try and feed them less...


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Rski said:


> I think my froggies are just little fatties.... I have to try and feed them less...


I tend to over-feed as well. I always think ALL of my frogs are females because they are just THAT robust! LOL
I'm glad to see that your frog is doing well. Hopefully he doe not need to be segregated forever.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

So we took Righty to the vet last night. The good news is that there doesn't seem to be an infection. The Bad news (not really bad) is that there hasn't really been any change with his arm. We have a follow up with the vet in 2 weeks. The vet said that we might have to consider amputating his arm =/ I really want the little guy to get better.... Has anyone had to amputate any limbs on any of their frogs? Will he have to be separated for the rest of his life, or will he eventually be able to return with the others?


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't see a need to amputate if there is no infection or a risk of future infection. My variabilis had the same injury and is doing fine, it's been since Nov 09. Did they give a reason as to why they want to amputate?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have a truncatus whom has an injured arm and has been with 3 others for a year and a half now and is doing fine.

As long as they can move around well enough to hide and is eating fine I wouldn't do anything, except keep an eye on him.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

The vet was concerned that the injured arm would waste away and either cause an infection later or be a hinderence to the frogs movement. But if others had frogs with similar injuries and they seemed to be doing well, I think I'd rather let the little guy be.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

Another update.... Righty seemed like he was getting better. He started putting his injured arm on the ground, although it did look a little twisted. His toes were facing under his belly. It was looking like he was going to recover, but this morning when we checked on him, we found him dead =( He was skinnier than he had been before the injury, so maybe he wasn't eating enough.... I'm pretty bummed..... I really wanted the little guy to make it.... I'm thinking he died from something related to his injury, but I was wondering if we should have a necropsy done anyways?


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm sorry that he did not make it through.....A necrposy might be helpful in understanding why he died. If you can, do the necropsy, the worst that could happen is that you'll learn something.


----------

